# Michelle Hunziker Request



## luuckystar (17 Okt. 2008)

Ich habe dieses Bild von Michelle gefunden
und ich hätte es gerne in groß und ohne Wasserzeichen.
Hat das vielleicht jemand in groß oder hat jemand eine Chance es zu bekommen ??



 



vielen Dank


----------



## Tokko (18 Okt. 2008)

Ich werd mal die Augen auf halten.


----------



## General (18 Okt. 2008)

Mir unbekannt das Bild,sieht super aus:thumbup:


----------



## luuckystar (18 Okt. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Mir unbekannt das Bild,sieht super aus:thumbup:




Darum such ich es ja
ich will es als Poster ausdrucken.
Bei gettyimages steht sogar die Pixel anzahl da (3000 x 1881 Pixel). 
Wäre eine schöne größe


----------



## armin (20 Okt. 2008)

sie ist ja mein Liebling..werd mal schauen


----------

